
Notation as a Tool of Thought (1979) - tu7001
http://www.jsoftware.com/papers/tot.htm
======
nyc111
I tried to read it but the code sections appear very small on my screen.
Almost unreadable.

But glad to learn about APL. In this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZXpgCjaxU4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZXpgCjaxU4)
he uses aplcloud.com Looked very nice but the price is very high. Can you
recommend a similar free service to play with the language?

~~~
nyc111
Dyalog appears to be free [http://www.dyalog.com/download-
zone.htm](http://www.dyalog.com/download-zone.htm)

~~~
physicsyogi
At the bottom of their homepage there's a link to an online APL interpreter:
[https://tryapl.org/](https://tryapl.org/)

------
alexpetralia
Here is a great set of notes on the topic:
[https://github.com/hypotext/notation](https://github.com/hypotext/notation)

